# so A sig it will be



## 2muchfreetime (Nov 15, 2011)

With some of the members on this sites recommendations I am going to buy a 9mm sig sauer.The model I am interested in is available in a german made edition.Aside from having the serial number in 3 places on the pistol can anyone tell me what other things are different.SIG E26R9BGER 226 9M GERMAN MADE BL is the model number.About 640bucks at buds.Does it have sigs 4point safety system?I cant find it on sigs site.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

from the website...

"P226 Combat and Combat TB models feature the SIG SAUER 4-point safety system"

as your basic model doesnt mention it as a feature or selling point, i am gonna guess.... NO


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sounds like an excellent choice....JJ


----------

